# Problema con graves en potencia



## djleo (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola antes que nada.
Les comento mi situación:
Tengo una pontencia armada de 130watts/ 8ohms, la que vendia electronicaliniers, y la tengo conectada en un Jahro de 12" con caja esponencial.
El problema que tengo es que pasando el 70% de la potencia empieza a distorcionar los graves, obligandome a bajar los graves del pre y subir el volumen para equilibrar.
*¿Será problema de capacitores o la potencia es chica?*

Desde ya muy agradecido


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 5, 2010)

Como sabés que estás pasando del 70% ?
Es probable que este recortando.
Sds.


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Como sabés que estás pasando del 70% ?
> Es probable que este recortando.
> Sds.




Se me ocurren dos causas de distorción:  la fuente es de poca potencia, o el diseño del amplificador entregó su máximo.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 5, 2010)

También puede ser que la fuente con que lo alimentas no le de suficiente energía, lo que viene a decir lo mismo que lo que dijo el amigo ehbressan, que está recortando.
Un saludo

EDIT: Ups, llegué tarde


----------



## Dano (Jul 6, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> También puede ser que la fuente con que lo alimentas no le de suficiente energía, lo que viene a decir lo mismo que lo que dijo el amigo ehbressan, que está recortando.
> Un saludo
> 
> EDIT: Ups, llegué tarde




No es el mismo recorte el generado por la PSU que por el diseño del amplificador.

Una, tiene solución que es colocando una fuente de alimentación de mas potencia, la otra es mas complicada, porque cuando un amplificador da su maximo, por lo general todo su diseño da el máximo con cambiar los transistores de salida no mejoraríamos nada sino que podemos empeorar, además de que tambien debemos cambiar la fuente, en resumen descartar todo, solos e conserva el gabinete, se entiende?


----------



## djleo (Jul 6, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Como sabés que estás pasando del 70% ?



calculo esto porque el pote de volumen es lineal, y lo tengo a ese % masomenos 
Con respecto a la fuente, tengo de salida +50 0 -50 DC.
Los Tr's de salida son 2 Mj15015. 
los capacitores son 2 4700mF x 36 volts.
como que noto que los graves no son profundos, son mas tirando al golpe de 100hz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> Con respecto a la fuente, tengo de salida +50 0 -50 DC.
> Los Tr's de salida son 2 Mj15015.
> los capacitores son 2 4700mF x 36 volts.


 
Capacitores de 36 Vdc en fuente de 50 Vdc  ?

¿O serán 63?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> Tengo una pontencia armada de 130watts/ 8ohms, la que vendia electronicaliniers, y la tengo conectada en un Jahro de 12" con caja esponencial.
> El problema que tengo es que pasando el 70% de la potencia empieza a distorcionar los graves, obligandome a bajar los graves del pre y subir el volumen para equilibrar.



Ese problema lo hizo siempre o comenzó luego de un tiempo?


----------



## djleo (Jul 8, 2010)

Perdon DOSMETROS,tenes razon, son de 63 Vdc.
EZAVALLA siempre me ha hecho esto, en cualquier rango de volumen los graves no son de lo mejor digamos, no tiene profundidad . Mucho menos despues del "70%" , se saturan mucho. 
con 130 Watts tendria que tener unos graves considerables o "decentes" , pero no es asi =(


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> *en cualquier rango de volumen los graves no son de lo mejor digamos, no tiene profundidad* . Mucho menos despues del "70%" , se saturan mucho.



Entonces el problema no es necesariamente del amplificador, sino del conjunto parlante+caja.
Te recomiendo que revisés eso primero, probando con otro baffle que sepas que funciona bien a la misma potencia que querés ensayar a este. De todas formas, al 70% de nivel con un pote lineal estás perfectamente en condiciones de estar recortando por exceso de señal y ese es otro problema dieferente.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 8, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Entonces el problema no es necesariamente del amplificador, sino del conjunto parlante+caja.
> Te recomiendo que revisés eso primero, probando con otro baffle que sepas que funciona bien a la misma potencia que querés ensayar a este. De todas formas, al 70% de nivel con un pote lineal estás perfectamente en condiciones de estar recortando por exceso de señal y ese es otro problema dieferente.




Si si, suficiente, salvo para un tono. Si es mùsica, seguro va a recortar. Idealmente, 70% de 130W (suponiendo continuos eficacez), son 91W.
Supongamos mùsica con 15 dB de rango dinamico, los picos van a necesitar unos 2912W minimos, para no ser recortados.
Sds.


----------



## djleo (Jul 10, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Entonces el problema no es necesariamente del amplificador, sino del conjunto parlante+caja.
> Te...



mira, para que tengan una idea de cuando hago mencion a los graves, la misma caja la conecto en el Aiwa nsx-999 de mi hermano, y tiene unos graves de 50-80 Hz que explotan. y eso que es un equipo de musica.
en cambio esta pote como que carece de esos graves , pero supera la potencia 

PD: la potencia trae pre de low-mid-hi incorporado. se podra trabajar en ese mismo pre el tema de la banda de graves?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2010)

Resumen:

Caja con otro amplificador = 
Caja con el Amp. de 130W = 

Conclusión: Publica el esquema del amplificador


----------



## alex candelo q (Jul 10, 2010)

tengo un problema muy parecido con los graves en mi planta spain 1000 pues los graves se distorcionan a la mitad de potencia, la tengo conectada a un croosover en frecuencias bajas, y no son tan profundos y todo vibra no dan un golpe seco y estoy tratando de solucionarlo hice unos cambios en el pre de señales balanciadas del propio amplificador mejoro un poquito pero perdio graves,pues no se que hacer,tiene 6 transistores por canal estoy a punto de cambiarle los drivers pues son de 160voltios 20w C2690 y A1220 por mje 15031 y 32 y colocar un par de transistores mas por canal pues la fuente la veo bien 80v- 0 -80v si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia le setare agradecido.


----------



## djleo (Jul 26, 2010)

Aqui les dejo las fotos a pedido de Fogonazo


----------



## djwash (Jul 26, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> Aqui les dejo las fotos a pedido de Fogonazo



Hola, a mi me regalaron una potencia con dos modulos iguales a esos, pero con 2n3055 a la salida, es bastante vieja creo, la potencia tenia como diez años andando me dijeron (capaz que mas) y ya no funcionaba un canal, habia pasado por muuuchos tecnico/carniceros, lo que hice fue comprar unas placas de Aries, tipo RCA de 130W, y quedo bien, le hice un pre con el TL072, peeero no es recomendable para graves, como que se queda corta (pero no tan corta como el canal que andaba cuando me la dieron), y tiene un trafo de 160va por canal, al final la vendi y arme el ampli de 100w de luciperro estereo y lo tengo en casa para pruebas y ese si responde en graves...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> Aqui les dejo las fotos a pedido de Fogonazo



Me parece que la fuente es muy chica para 130W. Ese trafo dudo que llegue a los 100VA y eso te puede producir serias distorsiones, en particular con los graves cuando el volumen es alto.
Por que no calculás la potencia del trafo en base a mi post en fuentes de alimentación...y nos contás cuanto te dá.


----------



## djleo (Jul 26, 2010)

me podrias decir como ver tus temas? nose como hacerlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2010)

Transformador "Chico" + "Pocos Faradios" = Desastre
1) Mira en este post como se hace para medir la tensión de rizado de la fuente.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
2) Mide el rizado sobre la rama positiva primero en vacío, sin señal.
3) Mide el rizado cuando notas que esta distorsionando.
4) Mide la tensión de continua en las mismas condiciones anteriores.
5) Informa.


----------



## djleo (Jul 26, 2010)

en este momento no dispongo del multimetro, pero lo que recuerdo es que habia hecho esa medicion y en vacio obtenia unos +54 0 -54, y en el momento de la distorsion unos +49 0 -49


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2010)

Un 10% de caída de tensión ya es malo, consigue el multímetro y mide el rizado, tal vez con mayor capacidad de filtrado se corrija un poco.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> me podrias decir como ver tus temas? nose como hacerlo



Pssssss.... es este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## Cacho (Jul 26, 2010)

EZ, me parece que preguntaba como consultar los temas propios.
Si tengo razón, para hacerlo tenés que dar click arriba del todo, medio en el centro, donde dice "Panel de Control".

Ahí te salen todos tus temas, los que hayas creado, donde hayas posteado o a los que te hayas suscrito.
Por acá hablamos de algo similar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...olucionar-problemas-mails-notificacion-39670/

Saludos


----------



## djleo (Jul 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un 10% de caída de tensión ya es malo, consigue el multímetro y mide el rizado, tal vez con mayor capacidad de filtrado se corrija un poco.



Pude encontrar el multimetro
Hice nuevamente las mediciones:

sin carga : +55.5 aprox.
momento de distorsion:+ 47 aprox.

y el rizado si mal no medí, me dió en vacio 122VAC, y 103VAC en el momento de la distorsion.

Si el 10% era malo, esto es critico  Pongo un par mas de capacitores en paralelo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> sin carga : +55.5 aprox.
> momento de distorsion:+ 47 aprox.



Que feo!



djleo dijo:


> y el rizado si mal no medí, me dió en vacio 122VAC, y 103VAC en el momento de la distorsion.


  
No mediste mal....mediste pésimo! No puede haber mas ripple que la tensión de CC...



djleo dijo:


> Si el 10% era malo, esto es critico  Pongo un par mas de capacitores en paralelo?



Yo pensaría en un trafo mas grande...


----------



## Dario (Sep 30, 2010)

hola chicos.
les tengo una consultita para los expertos en audio:
resulta que estoy por adaptar una potencia de 130 wats RCA como las de aries que se mensionan mas atras, a un equipo SONY MHC-GNX80. el tema es que el dueño quiere una solucion definitiva para su equipo ya que, este rompe su salida de audio muy seguido.
yo le sugeri cambiar toda la etapa de potencia para no renegar mas pero, el problema que tengo es que, las potencias de 130 WATS RCA se alimentan con una fuente simetrica de 50 voltios y el equipo alimenta su salida de potencia, con una simetrica de 65 voltios. ¿tendre alun problema si la conecto con esa tension?
saludosss


----------

